
Ask HN: What tools do you use for working with a DAG (Directed Acyclic Graph)? - camjohnson26
Lots of types of information can be represented as a DAG but I don&#x27;t know any Excel style tools for working with this type of data. What do you use for organizing, analyzing, and understand DAG structured data?
======
amirouche
I created a graphdb in python which _might_ be helpful
[https://github.com/amirouche/AjguDB](https://github.com/amirouche/AjguDB)

------
tedmiston
Neo4j is a good option for organizing and viewing graph data

~~~
camjohnson26
Looks awesome

~~~
camjohnson26
Can't edit my comment but looks like cayley.io is an open source alternative

------
dekhn
networkx (python library), graphviz (command line tools for viz)

~~~
camjohnson26
Yeah I use networkx to edit and Cytoscape to visualize with json files for
saving. But it's definitely not the best workflow since you can't edit and
view from one place, you have to export, view it, and then go back to make
changes.

